# Rear Window Safety Switch



## carlosrelova (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi All,
The rear window safety switch on the drivers door wont stay in the depressed position. Is there something I am missing or is it broken?
If it is broken and I need to replace the switch, does the door panel have to come off or can it be down without pulling the door panel off?
Thanks,
Carlos


_Modified by carlosrelova at 10:19 PM 7/17/2008_


----------

